
How to disable all security checks for the login process to my Google account? - OrgNet
Google keeps locking me out of my accounts because they don&#x27;t recognize the device (I don&#x27;t let them track me as much as they would like, I guess)... A login and password is sufficient for most of my accounts.
======
phillipseamore
You don't want them to track you but are happy with them reading emails?

Anyways, I guess the login cookie and/or session storage is being cleared.
Then they obviously can't keep you logged in.

